# New GA16 turbo setup



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

well, after months of waiting, ordering, waiting more, and installing, i finally got rid of that pesky lil T25 and got the new BALL BEARING Garrett GT28R turbo, along with some stuff like:

-GT28R, along with all new fittings, oil restricotr, and small shit from atpturbo.com
-98 GA16 motor (old one kept giving me problems)
-heat wrapped downpipe
-changed cold side intercooler piping from 2" to 2.5" (not finished yet, new pics will be up soon)

exterior mods:
-98 sentra grille
-new 95 bumper, dremelled of course for the FMIC
-new stock healights (like new angel eye projecors for sale...pm me)
-stock corner lights...no more clear corners 

so current setup is...
- garrett grt28r
-custom log manifold
-custom 2.5" downpipe
-custom 2.5" exhaust (soon to be 3")
-custom IC piping
-Forge front mount IC
-greddy type s blow off valve
-370cc injectors
-jwt ecu (being replaced by megasquirt standalone this weekend..i think im the first to try this on a turbo 1.6?)
-autometer gauges
-act clutch
-prolly forgot some stuff, but thats the basics

anyways, here are some dirty ass pics........all comments welcome, even haters...

old turbo compared to new one 




















































oh yea that reminds me...i need a new hood prop...haha. and the IC needs to be straightened...ill do it when i get time. haha









oh yea, over the weekend, this happened....vandalism sucks...


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

Looks good man, I'm envious.
Is it up and running? How does it feel?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

looking great :thumbup:


you need to dump that filter on valve cover, tie it in to close the system off. If you're worried about a little oil residue, then run it through a catch can first.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Very nice! Clean or Not, it's better than mine

BTW - What seats are those?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

uh oh. We're getting more and more pushing the GA16s to their limits. Pretty exciting


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

they are DAD seats...i bought the pair for $600 shipped, but im tryin to sell the PAIR for $200 plus shipping...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Looking good man.... Cant wait to go for a ride.. 


PS. I really like BOTH turbos....


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

i think i just blew a load......damn that looks nice


----------



## idrivea200sxSe-R (Oct 26, 2003)

ive seen your car on sr20forums and i must say your car is lookin good. engine and exterior.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Coming along nicely! I think the GT28R is a great match for our motor, I am assuming your new turbo has a .64 A/R exhaust housing? If so how is boost response? 

Anyway glad to see it's back up and running!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thanks guys...wes, i pmd you about some boost problems im having.

next mods will be prolly the syndicate eyebrows, CF hood, and 3" exhaust...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

did the vandalism happen in jax?

and you did the install by yourself?


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Looking good :thumbup:, I'm interested in how the standalone works out. Would be kinda nice to be able to control everything like that.


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

damn bro, looking better then ever. Keep up the great work! sorry to hear about the vandalism...same thing happened with my 200 back in the day  sucks


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

awesome setup man. 
I couldn't help to notice that you used a branch or a stick to hold the hood open lol. Looking good


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> did the vandalism happen in jax?
> 
> and you did the install by yourself?


it happened in lake city...

i got my boy steve to do the install for me..after putting the head on the old motor and having it blow cause of improper ignition timing, i was over it.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

keep us updated on how the mega sqiurt is coming along. i am seriously concidering the swap. Would be nice to see someone else try it before i do


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i cant wait to install this megasquirt....im tired of jim wolf. good riddance


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i cant wait to install this megasquirt....im tired of jim wolf. good riddance


Did you fix your timing? Or is it still at 14 degrees?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

still at 14, cause im not really gonna drive it till megasquirt gets installed in the next 2-3 days


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

have you ever considered the AEM standalone? or is the Megasquirt alot less expensive?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> still at 14, cause im not really gonna drive it till megasquirt gets installed in the next 2-3 days


Have you always ben at 14 degrees of timing sinc eyou went turbo? If so I wonder if that was the cause of some of your problems. You should be at 10 with the JWT ecu on turbo apps. 

Let us know how the megasquirt works out for you... Out of curiosity why are you changing fuel management setups?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

It eliminates the MAF....

Its hard to send in your ECU to Jim Wolf to be reprogramed when this is his only car and is daily driven... thats about all I know


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> It eliminates the MAF....
> 
> Its hard to send in your ECU to Jim Wolf to be reprogramed when this is his only car and is daily driven... thats about all I know


That part I understand, however you can always call JWT and see if they are willing to do "just a new chip" for you. I believe weather or not they do this depends on scenario or customer but that is an option. At least that way you could keep the car as it was until you got the new chip... 

Hats off for trying something new, hope it works out for the best!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

These guys are in Tally and he says they know what they are doing.... There is a Megaspark also...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> Have you always ben at 14 degrees of timing sinc eyou went turbo? If so I wonder if that was the cause of some of your problems. You should be at 10 with the JWT ecu on turbo apps.
> 
> Let us know how the megasquirt works out for you... Out of curiosity why are you changing fuel management setups?



im changing cause i hate their service, their time, and their setup...

having to send it in after you make more power is bullshit.

with megasquirt, i can control timing, fuel, enablelaunch control () have fans on all the time, have a shifty light without a big ass wall clock tach,use water injection, or anything else i want.....
and yes, i can switch from a MAF to a MAP sensor setup.


and its alot cheaper than AEM...but not nearly as good.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> im changing cause i hate their service, their time, and their setup...
> 
> having to send it in after you make more power is bullshit.
> 
> ...


What do you mean after you make more power? I wouldn't call it bullshit, it is the price you pay if you do not want to go standalone... 

If you know what setup your going to run you send it to JWT and that's that. Because they tune for specific applications of COURSE you have to have it reprogrammed. 

Anyway good luck with the megasquirt.... Keep us posted.

Are you building the unit yourself or is someone doing it for you. It appears as if someone else has used that product on a turbo GA16 however results were not yet posted, you should PM him and check it out...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I've never heard of megasquirt. You say they're located in Tallahassee? If I wasn't going JW, I would take a trip up and see wha they got.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

http://www.megasquirt.info/

You build it yourself for around 200$ total.. I used it on my 240sx for a while, and i was running RX7 550 cc injectors.... I was going turbo til i blew my motor ... I never got around to screwing with the MAP setup.. but.. i always was a little curious as to try it.

( i went to megasquirt for price, and also time.. it took me 5 minutes to setup my injectors.. and the wideband O2 feauture was sweet. )


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

What he means by more power is he can turn the boost up more without having to send the ECU in... There is no MAF with the megasquirt


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> What he means by more power is he can turn the boost up more without having to send the ECU in... There is no MAF with the megasquirt


You can do that with the JWT ECU as well. Problem is planning. Most people start out with a small MAF and then realize they want more power. Such is the nature of the beast with turbo cars. Now that JWT has the MSD 50 lb and Cobra MAF program there is NO NEED for a reporgram. The new fuel setup will support more than enough HP on a stock bottom end... 

Like I said I am curious as to how the megasquirt works out for you so keep us all posted.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

illbe sure to do that, as well as the install pics...THATS where JWT is nice to have...other than that, megasquirt owns... haha


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> illbe sure to do that, as well as the install pics...THATS where JWT is nice to have...other than that, megasquirt owns... haha


You can make that claim when your setup is up and running good. I am not doubting but it's success in our app. is riding on your experience.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

well, we will see. im hoping (completely riding) on its success on this setup...haha


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i know its gonna sound stupid but ..i see that you have 370cc injectors, can i just swap them into my GA or i need a modified ECU for that?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> i know its gonna sound stupid but ..i see that you have 370cc injectors, can i just swap them into my GA or i need a modified ECU for that?


You'll need an ECU.. And why would you want larger injectors if your not running a turbo?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> i know its gonna sound stupid but ..i see that you have 370cc injectors, can i just swap them into my GA or i need a modified ECU for that?



sure you can swap them in... physically.. you will run rich as a pig... but at least install a SAFC.. or some sort of fuel management


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ive just been wondering cause ive seen couple of people on here who have 370cc injectors and no turbo thats why i was asking, i guess they didn't know what they were doing


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> ive just been wondering cause ive seen couple of people on here who have 370cc injectors and no turbo thats why i was asking, i guess they didn't know what they were doing


Exactly....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i got the megasquirt in my hands last night. ill take pics of the actual unit today. it looks nice.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i got the megasquirt in my hands last night. ill take pics of the actual unit today. it looks nice.


That sounds aweful personal to be sharing on the internet....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> That sounds aweful personal to be sharing on the internet....


HAHAHAHAHAHA i didnt catch myself on that. oh well, heres the pics of the CNC machined box,as wellas the wires that get soldered to the ecu wires.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

interesting. I wonder how well it'll work. So it completely replaces the ECU? It uses the MAP sensor rather than the MAF sensor. Well, if I were you, I'd strip ALL the wiring out and run my own wiring. I would do it in such a way that when you look in the engine bay, you wouldn't see 1 wire whatsoever.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> interesting. I wonder how well it'll work. So it completely replaces the ECU? It uses the MAP sensor rather than the MAF sensor. Well, if I were you, I'd strip ALL the wiring out and run my own wiring. I would do it in such a way that when you look in the engine bay, you wouldn't see 1 wire whatsoever.



in some applications, it can replace the entire ecu, but ill only be using it as a piggyback on my stock ecu......illbe running a 4 bar MAP sensor (no more MAF...YAY). 3k launch control, and a 7k shift light, as well as running both fans all the time, and if i ever get aquamist, i can control that too.


----------



## bigkert (May 22, 2004)

*mega squirt*



NotAnotherHonda said:


> thanks guys...wes, i pmd you about some boost problems im having.
> 
> next mods will be prolly the syndicate eyebrows, CF hood, and 3" exhaust...


have you installed the mega squirt as yet ,i'm planning to use one in my GA16 project and interested in their performance. :thumbup:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

bigkert said:


> have you installed the mega squirt as yet ,i'm planning to use one in my GA16 project and interested in their performance. :thumbup:


Actually his motor took a crap before he had a chance to install it, he then swapped in an SR20 so I don't think we will get to see it in action.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

no i never installed it on my 1.6, but it IS installed on my sr20, and once i get the car running, ill take pics of the computer screen shots and explain how easy it is to use


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> no i never installed it on my 1.6, but it IS installed on my sr20, and once i get the car running, ill take pics of the computer screen shots and explain how easy it is to use


Sooo, how did the mega Squirt deal work out after all?


----------



## ResidentG33k (Oct 22, 2007)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> oh yea, over the weekend, this happened....vandalism sucks...


What was stolen or messed up?


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

holy dead thread batman!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Not dead any longer. 

Well, did the mega squirt work out or what? Details please!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Tommy (not another honda) Doesn't even have the Ga16 in the car anymore. The motor went kaput and he opted for a sr20. He can be found over on the sr20forum, not sure if he ever went with the MS or not.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks for the update. I guess he didn't get the fuel curve right. Bummer.


----------

